# Anyone going to Michigan Cubing Club Alpha 2020 or Want to go to MCC Beta 2020 when its announced?



## JackJack13 (Feb 11, 2020)

Alpha starts in 11 days


----------



## AccioCube (Feb 12, 2020)

I am going to Alpha! Will probably also go to go to Beta!


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Umm...


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> Umm...
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


bruh, its kind of silly to end all of your messages with 
"Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema"


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> bruh, its kind of silly to end all of your messages with
> "Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema"



I use the Tapatalk app, and it does that with the sigs, idk how to fix it. Lol. 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I use the Tapatalk app, and it does that with the sigs, idk how to fix it. Lol.
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


Wait... now you have two times the same signature.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Wait... now you have two times the same signature.



I know. What is happening? 


Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I know. What is happening?
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema



You have an SS signature and a signature set up in the app


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 12, 2020)

LNB Films said:


> I know. What is happening?
> 
> 
> Co-Founder of WeCubeTeam, Lukas Batema


I think you have both the SS signature and the tapatalk signature. Just remove your tapatalk signature.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I think you have both the SS signature and the tapatalk signature. Just remove your tapatalk signature.





ProStar said:


> You have an SS signature and a signature set up in the app



Thank you. Will try that.


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

Did it work? 

Edit: new post to test sig


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

Looks like it did


----------



## LNBFilms (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Looks like it did



Ok, thank you!


----------



## Brayden Gilland (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey! Im going to Alpha. I average 15. Im going both days.


----------



## MBCubes (Feb 15, 2020)

I’m goin to alpha and I’m competing in every event but almost definitely not beta since it’s a 4 hour drive for me to go to Ann Arbor and it’s only really worth it if it’s a 2 day comp


----------



## JackJack13 (Feb 16, 2020)

MBCubes said:


> I’m goin to alpha and I’m competing in every event but almost definitely not beta since it’s a 4 hour drive for me to go to Ann Arbor and it’s only really worth it if it’s a 2 day comp


makes sense see you there and good luck


----------

